# Love to see pics of your ATV



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I would love to see some pics of your ATV's,I need some ideas on how to get mine ready for our spring trip... Rod holders,baskets,how to attach everything from coolers,tackle boxes....show me what you guys are using.... Thanks for your help.....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

are you talking about a 4 wheeler .... most beaches don't allow them .... now a Truck is another thing .... but ATV's / four wheelers are illegal most places


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Going to Prothsmouth Island.... You can have ATV's there..... Sorry about putting this post in the wrong place,thanks for moving it.......:beer:


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Portsmouth Island..... Sorry guys I think I'm drunk today.... Can't spell..... I do have a cold and have been taking meds today...... LOL


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Surf Scout*

Here's my Hot Rod.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

That's what got me to thinking about set-ups,I had a look at your pics... You have one sweet ride racewire20......


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

It is a shame they are not allowed in more places. I am sure with proper use they would have much less impact on the beach since they are so light. I am sure it is just one of those things where a few idiots ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

narfpoit I'm with you,very low impact on the beach,the park rangers uses them on the island also....


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

They are defiantly more nimble. Makes catching Plovers and collecting Turtle eggs for breakfast less of a chore.

Gregg, If you would like more detailed info on and pics, let me know and I'd be glad to help any way I can. I spent 4-5 months over the winter mocking everything up to work as well as possible before nailing it all down. This set up works extremely well.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's few more from PI


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the extra pics Rick... That one picture looks like your outside old lucky cabin 13... across from Ranger's cabins... We stayed in 13 last aug. We had a great trip,caught lots of mullet,to many under sized flounder to count,and one nice drum,the pic is on the portsmouth web site,my cousin caught the fish.If you go to the fishing pics and put the order into descending and go to page 2 look for the sun set pic,and 3 guys with a nice red.... Thats us,me on the right....


----------

